# Does this creep you out?



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 6, 2011)

from "The Fly"(1986) a deleted scene



I found it creepy, not so much disturbing, then again its late where I am, and dark.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 6, 2011)

is the fly a horror movie?
or is it just a sci-fi? i've never seen it.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope seen worse.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 6, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> is the fly a horror movie?
> or is it just a sci-fi? i've never seen it.



it is what is called biological a horror film. The director David Cronenberg is considered the king of venereal horror. I highly recommend seeing "The Fly" it has
a powerful message; the gore and transformation is merely a vehicle for that. The idea of changing into something grotesque that you can't stop, to me that is horror.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG that is messed up! i kinda feel like watching this movie though, ive never seen it


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that's what I call... creepy.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 6, 2011)

downloading teh fly now >.>


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 6, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> downloading teh fly now >.>



check out Cronenberg's other work, Videodrome for example


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jun 6, 2011)

That is one of the more disturbing moments from the movie, 

*EDIT:*Sorry for the unwarned spoiler! Hopefully I didn't effect anyones enjoyment who hasn't seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


Spoiler



a close tie with the scene in the end when he vomits on that guy and begins to tear his limbs off. I don't recall the part where he fuses the monkey and the cat, so I take it that's also part of the deleted scene. They probably took it out to make his seem like less of a heartless bastard. I remember as a kid watching this movie watching him transform really made you feel bad for the guy.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

I wasn't too affected.

I've watched a lot worse. Try Antichrist. Or Audition.

But The Fly is a fantastic movie, don't get me wrong. But that didn't creep me out that much.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

probably when i was younger. maybe ten. i'd be creeped out.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 6, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget Nightbreed.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Why yes it did, although just about anything naked creeps me out


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 6, 2011)

There are much worse things I have seen out there.


----------

